
Ask HN: Monitoring Solutions for Side Projects - factorialboy
Hi HN,<p>I&#x27;m looking for monitoring, logging and error reporting services for my side projects .. which are smallish SaaS apps built with python and node, dockerized and and deployed over digital ocean droplets.<p>Looking for something affordable and simple.<p>Thanks.
======
Strum355
Sentry for error reporting. If you can host more services, Grafana +
Elasticsearch/Loki with the fluentd docker driver pushing to Fluentd to
ES/Loki

